# The Core



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Has anyone seen this yet? I'm going to see it here this afternoon. Just looking for some escapist fun, and I think this movie will supply that nicely.


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

Roger Ebert said it is kind of silly, but exactly what you are looking for "Escapist Fun".


----------



## Kevin (Mar 27, 2002)

The special effects definately look cool from the promos. I might see this tonight..


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Just got back from it, and I have mixed feelings about this movie. If you can go into it with your brain turned completely off, then It's a pretty cool movie. Big action adventure that is extremely silly, but still fun if you don't think about it too much.

The ads I've seen for it claim that this is what Armegeddon tried to be. Swap that around, and you'll get a pretty good idea what this movie is and if you'd like it. I liked Armegeddon well enough. This movie isn't as good. The effects are pretty cool in spots, and it has kind of an interesting concept for the destruction of the earth. 

I'd say it's worth matinee prices, but not full price.


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

So if had Bruce Willis and the bunch of social misfits drillers combined with the tearjerker lines like "I've got something coming up that might make you proud of me" or "Thats not a salesman, thats your daddy" were in it, would it be on par with Armageddon


----------



## Kevin (Mar 27, 2002)

I ended up seeing Head Of State tonight instead...avoid it unless you like seeing old white people dancing to Nelly...rent Chris Rock: Bigger and Blacker if you want real comedy.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

I REALLY liked this movie. It has a LOT less corny lines than Armageddon did. A bunch of no names instead of big stars, so you aren't thinking, "OH look, there's Bruce/Arnold/Sly saving the world again". They make an attempt to make things at least plausible, and gloss over a few technical impossibilities to make the story move (the extreme heat, pressure, and drilling problems are dealt with quickly as well as the distance that needs to be covered), but overall the movie was a lot of fun. Stanley Tucci steals the movie as a Carl Sagan-esque scientist with a healthy mix of Dr. Smith from Lost in Space thrown in. Lots of Independence Day-esque destruction thrown in for the disaster fans. Overall, it was a fun movie. We usually only get popcorn movies like this in the summer.


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

not sure ACADEMY AWARD WINNING BEST ACTRESS hilary swank would be considered a NO NAME, and stanlet tucci, aaron eckhart, delroy lindo(NO NAME??!!???don't think so), bruce greenwood, and alfre woodard....they MAY NOT be julia roberts or sharon stone, but they have distinguished themselves enough as actors in a variety of roles that to dismiss them as "no name" is a bit presumptious(double sic)...no name indeed....


----------

